# New BH



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I took Cues to our first trial on Sunday. She did manage to squeak out her BH. Only major mess up was that when she heard hier on the other dogs recall, she jumped up and moved towards the sound. Poor thing was completely confused and didn't know what to do, I had to call her back to me. That was the last thing I thought she'd do wrong. Her long downs have been very reliable. Oh well. The great thing was that I learned so much. I need to warm her up a bit differently to keep her tighter on the field. And FYI, never feed you dog when you have gloves on! I forgot, but she smelled the scent on my glove and several times she was bothering my hand looking for food. I was on the field and just wanted to kick myself for being so dumb! I have a LOT more work to do, but it's a start.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

:toasting:Good job and congratulations on your BH!!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Congratulations.... and nice video!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Heidifarm (Sep 20, 2006)

You guys did great Cindy! And it was nice to meet you finally!


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

Congrats, you guys looked good out there.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

I wished Titon had that much control on leash. Dog has sled dog in his blood.  Nothing I do will stop the pulling, I'm going to invest in a prong collar and see if that helps at all. 

I was just about to start Sch. training before I left Colorado to take a job in Utah so I've yet to find a club here worth training with. Not to mention my hours are 1:30 to 10 at night so that makes it a little harder. 

It warms my heart seeing these dogs working like they really enjoy it. 

-E


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and Cues. I think you two looked great!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone. She is my pride and joy!


----------



## suden (Jun 5, 2001)

Congrats

Vikki


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A BIG :congratulations:


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations Cindy!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Congrats:thumbup::thumbup: 

And thanks for posting the video!!! It's great to see a good dog work and they are a big help to those who haven't been to a trial yet (me!) and want a feel for what its like.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

:congratulations: Very nice!!! You should be proud!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

TitonsDad said:


> I wished Titon had that much control on leash. Dog has sled dog in his blood.  Nothing I do will stop the pulling, I'm going to invest in a prong collar and see if that helps at all.


The prong collar has made a world of difference with Shasta. We went from a place where she pulled so hard that I wouldn't/couldn't walk her to reasonably nice loose-leash walking...instantly.


----------



## Sonia (Dec 2, 2010)

WOW!!! Congrats.. Was really interesting watching.


----------

